# Marina, Greens, Springs, Arabian Ranches? Which do We choose??



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

We are due to move to Dubai next month and are fortunate to be able to choose which area we live in. We are going to live in a 3 bed villa and have been recommended the following places: Marina, Greens, Springs, Arabian Ranches. Can you please advise the pros and cons for each as we have no idea as to what to expect. We are going as a married couple with 2 children (aged 4 and 1). We would obviously like to know about schools in the areas and what to expect in terms of amenities etc. We are quite taken by the idea of the Arabian Ranches as they seem to be a little further out from the city and therefore more intimate and quiet (on a daily basis would this not be practical?). We can't seem to find any pictures of what a typical villa would look like in the above areas. Can anyone please advise on the above?

Many thanks again.

Happyhour


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Go towww.bhomes.com and check out what things look like.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

happyhour said:


> We are due to move to Dubai next month and are fortunate to be able to choose which area we live in. We are going to live in a 3 bed villa and have been recommended the following places: Marina, Greens, Springs, Arabian Ranches. Can you please advise the pros and cons for each as we have no idea as to what to expect. We are going as a married couple with 2 children (aged 4 and 1). We would obviously like to know about schools in the areas and what to expect in terms of amenities etc. We are quite taken by the idea of the Arabian Ranches as they seem to be a little further out from the city and therefore more intimate and quiet (on a daily basis would this not be practical?). We can't seem to find any pictures of what a typical villa would look like in the above areas. Can anyone please advise on the above?
> 
> Many thanks again.
> 
> Happyhour



All are different areas.
It will depend on lot where you are working etc - as most people try to live near work/school so they dont spend hours in the traffic ( can be a nightmare)

There are no villas in the Marina or Greens, only apartments.
The closest villas to this area would be The Garden View Villas, near Ibn Battuta ( which have a waiting list, but they start at about 260,000 dhs a year)

Spring is the next closest villas, and AR are further out.
Im personally not a fan of either ( a little bit to Truman Show looking for me)...but - they are popular areas, mainly with expats.

Garden View Villas are close to some nurseries and schools and shopping centre.

Springs and AR also have a few shops, and are driving distance to some schools and nurseries.

A lot also depends on what school you get a place in.

No use choosing AR then only getting a school place on other side of town, (IMHO)

Look at Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for prices

Again- budget comes into play here, as villas are not cheap, and you will be looking at a lot of money- so an idea of budget will help us with areas to suggest.

Sorry to say- AR is not intimate or quiet- sure you may find a street that isnt to busy, but I dont think intimate and quiet really exisits here.


----------

